# Just bought a storage trolley.



## JayLC (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been looking at the 3m one but seeing as its made by the same people I got this instead.





































Check out the product demonstration video...lol.

http://www.stanleytools.com/default...SDesc=FatMax&#174;+4-in-1+Mobile+Work+Station


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

its a very nice trolley mate :thumb: a friend of mines has this and its pretty expensive though


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats pretty swish, where did you get it?


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

How Much?!


----------



## JayLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Screwfix have it at £97.99 but found a company on Ebay £73 delivered. I suppose it is quite expensive but keeps my gear in one place and easily fits upright in the back of the estate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

JayLC said:


> Screwfix have it at £97.99 but found a company on Ebay £73 delivered. I suppose it is quite expensive but keeps my gear in one place and easily fits upright in the back of the estate.


Have you got a link to the one on ebay


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I believe Caledonia on here has that unit.. looks very smart indeed!

*wish I could warrant the money *


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice purchase. But I am biased really. :thumb:
Old picture and changed a bit as far as contents.









It will not belong before you have it loaded up.
I have my flex & shimex in the top box. PTG's and brushes in the tray.
4" pads and all my backing plate in the middle section.
Lower all my polishes and a the DA. Lots of room and easy to transport around.
Gordon.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I like the look of this. I have the Fat Max Caddy (large one) and I love it.

But I am always finding I need to keep going in and out the unit all the time.

This could be the answer:thumb:


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

Another thing for the to buy list !!!!!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Ohh I want one!


----------



## Pert (Sep 7, 2009)

Im in need of a new tool box and i like the look of that one. :thumb:


----------



## JayLC (Oct 9, 2008)

james b said:


> Thats pretty swish, where did you get it?





kingtheydon said:


> How Much?!





Pristine Detail said:


> Have you got a link to the one on ebay


There Ya Go. Mine Arrived in 24hrs!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STANLEY-FATMA...0680&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262#ht_1298wt_941


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

JayLC said:


> There Ya Go. Mine Arrived in 24hrs!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STANLEY-FATMA...0680&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262#ht_1298wt_941


Thanks:thumb:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

My sister has had one of these for ages she stores all her cake decorating stuff in there.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

amcfad said:


> Another thing for the to buy list !!!!!


Indeed mate:thumb:


----------

